# Maxton Design Front Spoiler/Splitter - for 2009-2012 CC



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

Hey guys, 

We just got a couple of these, and we don't have a pre-facelift CC to put one on yet  










These are made from ABS and are vacu-formed. Its a bit of a different look, but from our experience they look pretty good when mounted.

We've had alot of interest in the MK7/Mk6 forums but I was curious if there was any interest over here.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

if you guys are looking for a car to put on one on free I'll volunteer :laugh::wave::thumbup:


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Not a huge fan of this, but my assumption is this only fits on sport model bumpers, correct? No R-Line fitment?


----------



## FLIP KIDD (Dec 31, 2013)

I'd be very interested! :thumbup:I like it better than my rline lip! Looks more aggressive.


----------



## lowpassat (Jul 15, 2008)

any other pics of the actual products?

Can be on another car too, i don't mind


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

flipflp said:


> Not a huge fan of this, but my assumption is this only fits on sport model bumpers, correct? No R-Line fitment?


Its understandable, we agree, the look is not for everyone. But it is something different than other options available.

Lowpassat:

We are working on some more product pics, but we don't have anymore on-car pics at the moment.


----------



## BobbyCC (Oct 27, 2014)

I would definitely be interested. I have an OEM VW front spoiler that is a bit of a disappointment. The fit is not perfect as good as it should be. I like the more aggresive look of this spoiler better.


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

This is one of the front lips I have looked at to purchase. I like the SRS-Tech the best but this was one of my choices. How much would this lip run.


----------



## nixlair (Mar 4, 2014)

*lip*

What would be the price for this?


----------



## ameilius (Jul 27, 2013)

I need it !

still stock for body parts

sooooo sick of looking for R-Line stuff...


----------



## SCAD R32 (Dec 31, 2004)

I am semi local and willing to drive up one weekend. let me know


----------



## BobbyCC (Oct 27, 2014)

I just purchased this on the Blackforest Industries website. It was $199 without the shipping. Now I have to rip off my VW OEM front spoiler and have my front bumper repainted to maount this - I can't wait!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2005)

BobbyCC said:


> I just purchased this on the Blackforest Industries website. It was $199 without the shipping. Now I have to rip off my VW OEM front spoiler and have my front bumper repainted to maount this - I can't wait!!


Thanks for the order!!

Edited: Here's the link to order : http://store.blackforestindustries.com/madeccprefaf.html




Here's a couple more shots of the lip off the car if you're curious. To me it's sort of irrelevant what it looks like off the car as long as it looks good mounted :laugh:


----------



## BobbyCC (Oct 27, 2014)

Cool, thanks!! Quick question - not that I plan on hitting objects with this spoiler, but how do you think it will hold up in the North East with the snow? There are times when you can't avoid an unplowed road. Is this a little pliable where it will bend if it hit some snow, or would it crack?


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Order link?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2005)

Nethers said:


> Order link?


Here's the link to the website listing / where to order : http://store.blackforestindustries.com/madeccprefaf.html


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2005)

BobbyCC said:


> Cool, thanks!! Quick question - not that I plan on hitting objects with this spoiler, but how do you think it will hold up in the North East with the snow? There are times when you can't avoid an unplowed road. Is this a little pliable where it will bend if it hit some snow, or would it crack?



It's made of a very durable / thick ABS plastic that is thicker than most. It is pliable- we have twisted it a good many degrees just to test. That being said however, it is not indestructible but it should hold up to light snowpack we would guess although we have not officially tested that. :thumbup:


I also would like to comment on installation- as we have had people for some reason purchase other Maxton Design lips with expectations of an OEM bolt on installation. This is not an OEM lip and as such a minor amount of work is needed to install it. (although probably no more or less than any OEM lip) 

The lips include nuts, bolts, washers, and adhesive. The easiest way we have found to install is to just hold the lip up flush to the fender wells on either side and zip a few self tapping screws in to hold it in place and also mark your holes. There are a few smaller pilot holes predrilled that you can choose to use or not. Mostly this is just a common sense thing and you can drill the holes wherever it is most logical. Then, go back and drill through the lip spoiler and the bumper in the locations of the self tapping screws just large enough for your bolt to fit through. The manufacturer suggests use of the included adhesive anywhere you're concerned about the lip not mounting securely and cannot get a bolt to, but that is optional. 

This is like a 1 out of 5 wrenches. You need to be able to jack your car up, own a drill and some small drill bits, and a basic tool kit for the nuts a bolts. Probably your leftover IKEA tools would work.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

And for everyone else - we don't usually do this, but would you guys be interested in a group buy for this forum? We would need about 10 people total, and the lips would likely ship out to customers near the end of June. The price would be a 15% discount at 10 units (because of shipping costs and exchange rates thats the best we can do). If you guys like the idea I can make a code to order them through our site, with a lead time of 4-6 weeks.

Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## BobbyCC (Oct 27, 2014)

*Thank You!*

Thank you very much for your reply and the additional info! The spoiler does look like it is very well made, and I am a very cautious driver. Worst case scenario is if it gets damaged I will purchase another one. Looking forward to receiving the spoiler and installing it once I remove my factory lip. I will post pictures once it is on.


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Father's Day group buy sounds pretty good. Can you offer it painted for a premium?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

All painting would have to be done by the end user. 

These are pretty heavily textured, it would take some serious sanding and filling to smooth one out.


----------



## SCAD R32 (Dec 31, 2004)

I would be interested in a group buy. Would like to see some decent pictures with it installed on a CC however.


----------



## BobbyCC (Oct 27, 2014)

I can't promise anything, but if I get the time and can remove my OEM CC front lip spoiler this weekend, I should have received my Maxton spoiler by Saturday and will try my best to mount it and post some photos...


----------



## ameilius (Jul 27, 2013)

id love to see some more ON-car pics if possible...


----------



## 757bluer32 (Jan 1, 2010)

I am in for the group buy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

Ok so lets get this group buy started:

Use this code at checkout in our store - it will give you the 15% off discount:

*MCCGB2015
*
This is the first step in the process - after purchasing, please message me here on vortex with your email and order number and I will put you on the list.

The group buy will remain open through the 3rd week of June, after that time it will be closed. These purchases are non-binding until that point, after the group buy is closed, you can no longer get a refund as the item has been purchased.

Once we get to 10 customers, the group buy is a go (it probably will be even if we don't, but we would like 10 to go forward)

Message me if you have any questions. Go forth and buy lips!

And the store link one more time:

http://store.blackforestindustries.com/madeccprefaf.html


----------



## 757bluer32 (Jan 1, 2010)

[email protected] 
Order # yhst-1918367471896-63539


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Any chance of sideskirts? :thumbup:


----------



## BobbyCC (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## BobbyCC (Oct 27, 2014)

Please excuse the dirty car and the silicone left on the bumper cover. I removed my R-Line lip before the install. I will clean up the car today and wash and detail her. This is a great spoiler/splitter! A nice alternative to what's out there. IMO it is modern and aggressive looking. A very straightforward install. Use self-tapping screws 1st. Then remove each screw one at a time and replace with the supplied hardware. It will go easier if you start in the front in the middle. Line up the middle front mounting point with the center point of the lower grill. The sides will have to be supported while you do this. Then work back one side at a time holding the spoiler up tight against the bumper cover. 3 screws/bolts on each side and three in the middle for a total of 9. Good luck with your installs & enjoy your new Maxton Front Spoiler/Splitters!!!


----------



## BobbyCC (Oct 27, 2014)

BobbyCC said:


> Please excuse the dirty car and the silicone left on the bumper cover. I removed my R-Line lip before the install. I will clean up the car today and wash and detail her. This is a great spoiler/splitter! A nice alternative to what's out there. IMO it is modern and aggressive looking. A very straightforward install. Use self-tapping screws 1st. Then remove each screw one at a time and replace with the supplied hardware. It will go easier if you start in the front in the middle. Line up the middle front mounting point with the center point of the lower grill. The sides will have to be supported while you do this. Then work back one side at a time holding the spoiler up tight against the bumper cover. 3 screws/bolts on each side and three in the middle for a total of 9. Good luck with your installs & enjoy your new Maxton Front Spoiler/Splitters!!!




P.S. - A big "thanks" goes out to my son for helping me with this install!!!! He helped me remove the old R-Line lip, hold up the spoiler, do some of the bolting, and taking all of the photos. I would still be under the car f it weren't for him...LOL!


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Nice! Installed quickly. Can we get some 3/4 angle shots and backed up? The shadow is really difficult to make out the splitter


----------



## BobbyCC (Oct 27, 2014)

I can take some more photos, just explain to me what you mean by 3/4 angle shots & backed up? Going to start cleaning the car now & I have some company coming over in a little while for a bbq. I will take the photos and then post later, but not really sure what you mean...


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Three quarter angle shot: http://www.titanmotorsports.com/noname47.html

Was trying to get a perspective from some distance too


----------



## BobbyCC (Oct 27, 2014)

*3/4 Shot*











OK Nethers, this is the best 3/4 shot I am getting today. My driveway is blocked by relatives and there is no street parking because of the holiday weekend. I hope this helps?


----------



## geeoh214 (Apr 28, 2015)

*wow!*

Looks GOOD! :thumbup:


----------



## SCAD R32 (Dec 31, 2004)

hmmm... not as interested after seeing actual pictures of the product. It does not flow well with the rest of the car. It is nice to see new products come along for the CC. This one however is not for me


----------



## moahman (Jan 1, 2015)

*Rims?*



[email protected] said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> We just got a couple of these, and we don't have a pre-facelift CC to put one on yet
> 
> ...


can someone link me to the rims in the first picture or know the name?


----------



## BobbyCC (Oct 27, 2014)

geeoh214 said:


> Looks GOOD! :thumbup:


Thank you sir! I like it too.... LOL!


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

I like it too, I can't wait to see one in person. I think it will go well with same color wheels. Won't look so great on my dark grey CC.


----------



## BobbyCC (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks Nethers! It is very much a personal thing. I didn't think that it would match all that well on my light brown metallic CC, but after installing it I think that it matches pretty well. Personally, I like the grey (or dark grey) and black combo very much!


----------



## mentos876 (Oct 20, 2013)

BobbyCC said:


>



Omg ... this looks really bad ....


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

@BobbyCC are you going to sell your Rline lip?


----------



## BobbyCC (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey Munnarg, I have a lot of OEM parts now in may attic, and I just added the R-Line lip...lol! I do not think that I would ever put it back on?... If I ever wanted that look again I think I would just go with an R-Line bumper cover and change the whole front. I would sell it. I just got it this past December. I will have to check, but I think that I paid around $350 for it. It's an authentic VW part. I would let it go for like $200 plus shipping.


----------



## geeoh214 (Apr 28, 2015)

*sigh...*

i wish i could put this on my r-line....sigh...:banghead:


----------



## 757bluer32 (Jan 1, 2010)

Just installed mine and I can tell you pictures do not do this front lip justice. I love it thanks again Black forest for the great deal and wonderful service. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm actually planning on ordering this when it comes time to start messing with the body of my CC


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Ok so lets get this group buy started:
> 
> Use this code at checkout in our store - it will give you the 15% off discount:
> 
> ...


DAMMIT! I missed the group buy!!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Ok so lets get this group buy started:
> 
> Use this code at checkout in our store - it will give you the 15% off discount:
> 
> ...





Is this code still valid?  or any other codes available?


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Is this code still valid?  or any other codes available?


Moving away from the r-line lip?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Nethers said:


> Moving away from the r-line lip?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well decided not to, going to repaint and fix RLine one


Follow me on IG: stero1d_cc


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> We just got a couple of these, and we don't have a pre-facelift CC to put one on yet
> 
> ...


Just saw this. Looks very interesting

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------

